# 2018 Road trip



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2018)

Morning,

Well just got back from my vacation. Most don't know but my son had turned 16 and I told him we would go any where in the US for his birthday. Since both of us are aviation fans it was no surprise he picked museums. 7 Museums and 4000 miles later and this was the result. This may take a while to get things up so check back often as I am dog tired and have tons of pictures to go through.

First museum was the Flying Heritage and Combat museum in Washington state.
FHCAM - Home

The first set of pictures are of the most complete Fw-190A-5 in the world. If you remember this aircraft was found almost complete in a swamp in Russia near Leningrad. The aircraft has been restored back to flying condition and does fly. It is the only Fw-190 running its original BMW 801 engine.

For those of you that this aircraft is new can see it found in its original state in this Youtube video.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jueDXiuU6aM_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh, this is going to good. I have a front row seat and a bag of popcorn. On with the show.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2018)

Plane number 2 is a Fw-190D-13 that survived the war and was surrendered to the allies. It is restored but not flown as its the only one of this version in the world. This plane was known to have served with JG 26.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2018)

Deadly looking bird that is. Nice job Paul.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks guys, the next one is a Ki-43-IIb Oscar and found on the island of Rabaul. This aircraft has been flown since restoration many times but now fly's very rarely as it is a very rare aircraft. Luckily I have seen 2 more on this trip that I will post later. I only know of 4 left in the world so if some one knows more please let me know.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2018)

One of my favorite, a Bf-109E-3. This aircraft was known to have flown with JG 51 and piloted by Eduard Hemmerling. His aircraft was shot down in an air battle over Dover killing the pilot. Airplane was restored back to flying condition and does fly off and on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2018)

Next is the Polikarpov U-2/Po-2 which was made famous by the female Russian pilots that flew her. Also known as the night witches.

It is painted in wartime colors, with honorary markings of the female 46th Guards Regiment. The tail number honors the 23 Night Witches who earned “Hero of the Soviet Union” citations by the end of World War II. The lettering on the fuselage translates to “Revenge for Dusya,” a tribute to Dusya Nosal, a Night Witch pilot killed in combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2018)

Next one is a Supermarine Spitfire MkVc with a cool history.

This airplane was allocated to the Royal Air Force (RAF) No. 312 Squadron (a Czech unit) on September 11, 1942. Squadron Leader Tomas Vybiral was piloting this plane when he led his squadron on a daring wave-top raid against enemy shipping at St. Peter Port, Guernsey. On that day, his plane was hit by flak just behind the cockpit, narrowly missing Vybiral. After extensive repairs, the Spitfire served with other RAF units during the war.

The RAF used the plane as an instructional airframe, gate guard, and display aircraft after World War II. It was classified as scrap and sold to a museum in Canada in 1964. The Flying Heritage & Combat Armor Museum purchased the plane in 1999.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2018)

Next one is a set on the Hawker Hurricane Mk XIIA

This aircraft was manufactured as a Sea Hurricane—designed to be launched from merchant ships on a one-way mission to protect a convoy. It was delivered to the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) on January 22, 1942, but never saw combat. Later, it was converted to a Mk.XIIA Hurricane. After the fighter was involved in a crash landing, it was discarded by the RCAF. After it was recovered from a farm in Ontario, Canada, Hawker Restorations Ltd. rebuilt the fighter at Milden, England. The first flight of the restored aircraft took place March 15, 2006 at Wattisham, England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Next is the P-40C Tomahawk which has a colorful history.

This airplane was manufactured in the U.S., was then purchased by the British, and nearly immediately given to the Soviet Union in 1941. For almost a year, this airplane flew in combat in the skies over the Karelian Front in Russia, defending Murmansk against invading German forces.

Major Ermakov was flying the aircraft on September 27, 1942 when the oil tank was punctured by enemy fire. Ermakov managed to glide the aircraft to a safe belly-landing on a patch of snowy ground near Murmansk. It was abandoned there. The plane was discovered in the early 1990s and recovered. The plane was ultimately rebuilt in Chino, California, and became part of the Flying Heritage & Combat Armor Museum in 1999. To bad it was not put back in those colors but the interesting thing is that the tiger sticker on the side was reproduced from Disney's archive collection who created the emblem years ago. It's an exact duplicate of the original.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Next is a A6M3-22 Zero.

This Zero was one of many Japanese combat planes damaged by American bombing in New Guinea during World War II. In the early 1990s the wrecked plane was discovered by a warbird hunter. Three recovered Zeros, including this one, were sent to Russia for restoration. The fighter’s salvageable parts were retained, while missing or heavily-damaged components were created by Russian craftsmen.

In order to operate dependably, each aircraft was fitted with a specially-modified American radial engine created by Fighter Rebuilders in Chino, California. The Flying Heritage & Combat Armor Museum’s Zero, modified to carry two passengers, was purchased in 1998.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Next is a Mosquito D.H.98 T Mk.III

The FHCAM’s Mosquito was built in Leavesden, England, as a training aircraft in 1945. The plane was among the last of the type to be retired from RAF service in 1963. Turned over to the Imperial War Museum (IWM), the Mosquito appeared in the 1964 film _633 Squadron._

After filming, the plane was displayed in an IWM facility until 1988. The plane was traded to the FHCAM in 2003 and sent to Avspecs Ltd. In New Zealand for restoration to flight status. It returned to the skies in late 2016. While the plane retains some aspects of a trainer, additions were made to give the Mosquito the appearance of a wartime FB.Mk.VI fighter-bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Next is a P-51D

History of the Artifact
This P-51 is a combat veteran with the Eighth Air Force’s 353rd Fighter Group. It was assigned to Captain Harrison “Bud” Tordoff, who flew the aircraft during many of his air-to-air combats, including the day he shot down a German Me 262 jet fighter.

After the war, the plane served in the Royal Swedish Air Force and was later sold to the Dominican Republic. The plane spent more than 30 years in the Caribbean, most likely flying again in combat. The Flying Heritage & Combat Armor Museum acquired the aircraft in 1998.

Tordoff was reunited with his plane in the summer of 2003—the first time he had seen it since the end of the war. This Mustang is restored to be almost exactly the same as it was in 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2018)

Great pics Paul, and sounds like you both had a fantastic tour. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Great pics Paul, and sounds like you both had a fantastic tour. Looking forward to more.



Thanks Terry, yeah it was a great time and the history was awesome, The reason why some of the covers off at this museum is they do some maintenance in the museum along with inspections to get ready for the airshow circuits which is nice because you get to see some area's you normally don't get to look at. I will see if I can get a few more up today


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes, it's useful when a visit coincides with maintenance work, especially for detail shots. Quite a regular thing at Duxford.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Yes, it's useful when a visit coincides with maintenance work, especially for detail shots. Quite a regular thing at Duxford.



Unfortunately here they usually take them into a maintenance shop and no one is allowed in there so you never get to see that aspect.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 9, 2018)

AWESOME!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Change of scenery, these are from another museum we visited. The Erickson museum. Web site as followed.
Erickson Madras | Erickson Aircraft Collection

Below is a Ki-43 model IIIa Oscar of the 54th Sentai, 1st Chutai squadron stationed on Simuysu Island in the north of Kuril Island Chain. Bought by Doug Champlin and restored to flying condition.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> AWESOME!



Thanks David


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

I have more pictures of this P-51 Mustang but caught her before she got into the hanger.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Don't ask me why but always loved the Duck, this one is a J2F-6 with history below.

The museum’s J2F-6 Duck was accepted by the USN on 26 May 1945 and served as a pool aircraft at New York, Weymouth, Quonset Point and Chincateage Naval bases. In 1948 it was declared surplus and acquired by the USAF as an A-12A. The American Automotive Company bought it from the Air Force the following year for $727.00. Thereafter, it operated out of Puerto Rico, the Virgin Islands and the United States before becoming part of the museum’s collection in 1993 where it received an “in-house” restoration

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

P-47D,


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

PBY 5A Catalina


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2018)

More great stuff Paul. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2018)

Good stuff Paul - keep 'em coming !


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks Jeff and Terry,

How about this one, every one loves a P-38L

SPECIFIC HISTORY
The Lightning on display was manufactured by Lockheed in the spring of 1944 as a P‑38L, S/N 44-27083, and then sent to Dallas where it was converted to a photo recon F‑5G‑6‑LO before being transferred to Tinker Field, Oklahoma. In January 1946 it was dropped from the U.S. Army Air Forces inventory and sold to civilian buyers ending up with Mark Hurd Aerial Surveys of Santa Barbara, California. Bruce Pruett of Livermore, California bought it from Hurd in 1968, essentially for scrap value. In 1990 Jack Erickson acquired it for the museum and in 1995 restoration was started, the first flight being made in early 1997.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Another Bf-109 with history as this was originally a Buchon and then converted.

The aircraft, the last variant of Willy Messerschmitt’s famous Bf-109 fighter, is a Spanish built version of the Me-109, designated a Buchon HA-1109 (Pouter Pigeon). The fuselage was built in Spain by Hispano Aviation under license acquired in 1943 from Messerschmitt A.G., with the installation of a British built Rolls/Royce Merlin engine in place of the Daimler-Benz. Except for the modification of the exhaust structure and the British engine, it is in all respects as much an Me-109 as a German built original. It was used to represent a German built Messerschmitt Me-109 in the 1969 film, The Battle of Britain.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Last one for today, will try and add some more tomorrow 

P-39, I was told this one was expecting a new engine in a couple of weeks to put it back into the air


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2018)

Good stuff paul.
Interesting 'conversion' on the Buchon engine to make it look externally like a DB installation. is that an Allison, mounted the 'right way up', with ducting from the exhausts to get them at the lower level of the inverted DB engine ?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff paul.
> Interesting 'conversion' on the Buchon engine to make it look externally like a DB installation. is that an Allison, mounted the 'right way up', with ducting from the exhausts to get them at the lower level of the inverted DB engine ?



Honesty I am trying to remember, with 7 museums in 10 days plus 4000 miles of road its a blur but will try and remember. But I don't think they said what it was.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2018)

No problem Paul - I can't even remember what's what after just one day and 350 miles at Duxford !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2018)

Airframes said:


> No problem Paul - I can't even remember what's what after just one day and 350 miles at Duxford !!


Not surprising. 350 British miles, all on the damn wrong side of the road, is the equivalent of 4000 miles on the proper side.

Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Airframes said:


> No problem Paul - I can't even remember what's what after just one day and 350 miles at Duxford !!



Here is a puzzle for you Terry, ever seen this one?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2018)

It's a Wildskyhellraidercat !!
OK, I give in .................


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Airframes said:


> It's a Wildskyhellraidercat !!
> OK, I give in .................



LOL its a Martin AM-1 Maulers, it lost to the Sky Raider. Only 151 where ever built and only 4 are known to have survived. This one has the unfortunate fate of crashing 3 times already and they are looking to restore it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2018)

Ah, it seemed sort of familiar, but I never thought of a Martin product.
Crashed three times ?
Restore it, and put it in the corner of the hangar and leave it there !!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

This picture is the one that blew my mind, I never knew the SR-71 could carry a drone on it back. This one has it in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2018)

Great stuff Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Great stuff Paul!



Thanks Hugh,

I figured I might as well add these two shots of the SR-71 since I posted the one above LOL


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Hugh,
> 
> I figured I might as well add these two shots of the SR-71 since I posted the one above LOL
> 
> ...


Dr. Evil and Mini Me comes to mind.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 9, 2018)

Cool pictures man, keep 'em coming.

Here's the Mosquito just after it was finished in New Zealand: Warbirds | Warbirds Walkaround


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2018)

Great pics. Looks like an awesome trip!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Cool pictures man, keep 'em coming.
> 
> Here's the Mosquito just after it was finished in New Zealand: Warbirds | Warbirds Walkaround



Thanks Grant, I didn't realize that was the same one. Many thanks on the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Great pics. Looks like an awesome trip!



Thanks Chris, I will see if I can get some more up today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2018)

Man, great shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks David, here is a B-25J model painted in the Burma Bridge busters colors.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Next a I-16 Russian Rat, little history of this aircraft below.

This airplane was built in 1940 and served on the Eastern Front during World War II before it was most likely shot down by German or Finnish fire. The wreckage of this plane was discovered in 1991 and rebuilt at the same factory where it was originally manufactured. Restorers noted that a number of the workers who rebuilt the plane had worked on the original I-16 production line as children.

This airplane was previously part of the Alpine Fighter Collection of New Zealand, and was acquired by the Flying Heritage & Combat Armor Museum in 1998. This craft is one of only a handful of I-16s in existence.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Next we have a sweet P-40E Kittyhawk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Another B-25J


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Another Ki-43, this one a IIIA. This one is also in Washington state at the Museum of Flight near Seattle.

As far as I know there are only 4 in the United States. Three are posted here in this thread. The last one I know of is in Arizona. I have 35mm pictures of it around here some where as it use to be in the EAA museum.

Enjoy


----------



## Bad-Karma (Apr 10, 2018)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!

Edit to add: The sharkmouth p40 is by far the best looking fighter of WW2.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Bad-Karma said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Edit to add: The sharkmouth p40 is by far the best looking fighter of WW2.



Thanks bad karma and welcome to the sight. There will be more to come


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Another warhawk


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

This next one was kind of challenging to shoot in the museum the way it was displayed. Best I could do under the circumstances. The wildcat


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2018)

More excellent stuff Paul. Quite a trip.

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks Jeff, yeah it was a busy trip, I still have at least 3 more museums still to show, so far only posting mainly WWII but I do have WWI and jets as well from this trip LOL.

Yak 9

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2018)

Bad-Karma said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Edit to add: The sharkmouth p40 is by far the best looking fighter of WW2.


Well, there are many here who would disagree.
I can't help but feel that much of the love for the P-40 is based on romanticism as she was outclassed by many of her contemporaries. She performed well everywhere but was never the best fighter, she was just the best fighter available. Clearly the design lent itself to the shark mouth motif better than any other aircraft. 

Just my opinion and no more valid than yours my good man.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Well, there are many here who would disagree.
> I can't help but feel that much of the love for the P-40 is based on romanticism as she was outclassed by many of her contemporaries. She performed well everywhere but was never the best fighter, she was just the best fighter available. Clearly the design lent itself to the shark mouth motif better than any other aircraft.
> 
> Just my opinion and no more valid than yours my good man.
> ...



Yeah I really like the P-40. In fact I haven't posted it yet but I went to the Warhawk museum on this trip as well and even got to sit in one that fly's. I was lucky as they originally told me I couldn't see the one I wanted to see as it was in the maintance shed but when one of guys found out I came from Wisconsin to see it they took my family out there special to see it. As you said the P-40 wasn't the best but your right that shark mouth sets if off as one of the meanest looking.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Not sure right now where my son put his camera, but this is the one I got to sit in as he has pictures of me in it.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 10, 2018)

As I recall Parrothead was an advanced trainer aircraft back in '43 or so down south, Alabama I think.
Parrothead and a sharktooth P-40 are often at the Reno Air races


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

mikewint said:


> As I recall Parrothead was an advanced trainer aircraft back in '43 or so down south, Alabama I think.
> Parrothead and a sharktooth P-40 are often at the Reno Air races
> View attachment 489294



They are in Idaho now. Here is the museum link. The mechanic did say they do race it at Reno and the Parrothead is still a two seater 

Warhawk Air Museum | US military history and airplane museum


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Any one for a P-47 Thunderbolt, this one at the Hills Air force base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Parrothead is still a two seater


I built a 1/48 model some years ago of Parrothead and also the Shark mouth. 
(Center right in the back corner)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Very cool model collection you got there Mike, Love the B-25 you have above fighters.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Another P-40, this one again at Hills air force base in Utah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

Odd colour, but nice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Odd colour, but nice.



Betting the last P-40. I believe that one was restored by the air force, there b-24 didn't look quiet right either


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2018)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2018)

Excellent post to date, hoping there is more.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Excellent post to date, hoping there is more.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks guys and good morning Jeff, yep there is more, I am fighting a cold here and was looking to see if I could find the P-40 Parrot head like the one I sat in or at least close and found this.

From my understanding on how the emblem came on the plane was due to the CO having a pet parrot and he had it painted on the all of his squadron's aircraft.

I also have been trying to figure out if the P-40 in thread #70 paint color used. To me it looks light green instead of a dark green like other P-40's I've seen. Could be lighting and doesnt help I am color blind in certain shades of colors


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2018)

Few more guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2018)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2018)

PBY

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2018)

Great shots Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Great shots Paul.



Thanks my friend, Let me introduce you to my little friend. Howard Hugh's Spruce Goose. She is a monster LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes,, the flying forest. Just wonder how many threes they logged for the kite.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Yes,, the flying forest. Just wonder how many threes they logged for the kite.



Good question as I have no idea but a lot that's for sure.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2018)

Well enough for today, still not feeling the best but how about a Black Tulip for the last one for today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2018)

NICE!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2018)

Great stuff Paul.
Hope the cold goes away quickly - I know the feeling, as I've been sniffing all day, and trying not to drip on the decals for my He-111 build !!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul.
> Hope the cold goes away quickly - I know the feeling, as I've been sniffing all day, and trying not to drip on the decals for my He-111 build !!



Thanks Terry, I will see if I can get more up today


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2018)

Lovely shots Paul!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Lovely shots Paul!


Thanks Hugh,

Few more 
Bf-109E-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

B-29

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

I wished the covers where off this B-17F but oh well I guess.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2018)

Good stuff Paul. Is that 'Bf109E' a strange replica, or cobbled together from a Buchon ?
It has a 'G' canopy and 'G' or Buchon wings / radiators etc.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Paul. Is that 'Bf109E' a strange replica, or cobbled together from a Buchon ?
> It has a 'G' canopy and 'G' or Buchon wings / radiators etc.



Good eyes there Terry. Little history of the aircraft.

In 1972, Douglas Champlin began looking for a restorable Bf 109 for his collection. After several fruitless searches, he acquired a Spanish-built Hispano HA 1112 and reconfigured it as closely as possible to the original. Locating a Daimler-Benz DB 601 engine and associated cowling proved impossible, so a DB 605 was substituted.

Modification work was undertaken by Art Williams in Germany. This included not only the engine change, but also redesign of the wingtips and other related items.

The Champlin Collection Bf 109 was manufactured in Germany during 1942 or 1943. It is thought to be one of the original batch of twenty-five aircraft supplied to Spain. All instrumentation is German, and of the identifiable Spanish-manufactured parts, many appear to be identical to the original German versions.

Appropriate to the aircraft's history, the cowling and engine are most likely from Bf 109E J392, the initial Dornier-Swiss-built aircraft delivered in 1945. The Champlin Collection Bf 109 has appeared in several movies, including _Patton_ and _Battle of Britain_. Currently, the Bf 109E is displayed in the Battle of Britain colors of the noted Luftwaffe ace, Hans "Assi" Hahn.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

No problem Terry


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Hopefully in a couple of weeks this spitfire will be back in the air. Below is the rebuilt engine. Little over a year ago they found metal flakes in the engine grounding the aircraft till the engine could be rebuilt. As you can see it has been and from the museum staff its suppose to be installed in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice !
And I like that P-51 - always preferred the look of the B/C over the later D/K models.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Terry you might get a kick out of these two shots


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2018)

Ah, the Biggin Hill 'scramble' bell - nice !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Bear cat with its belly tank currently off to the side.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Me-163 and its towing truck.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## YF12A (Apr 14, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> This picture is the one that blew my mind, I never knew the SR-71 could carry a drone on it back. This one has it in place.
> 
> View attachment 489161


That is not an SR-71A. It is the sole surviving M-21 Mothership carrying a D-21 drone, one of two M-21's built. The other one was lost at Mach 3+ when the drone slammed back into the M-21 after launch, which broke the M-21 apart. Both crew ejected safely, but the RSO, Ray Torrick drowned. I have been told more than one story about what happened. The real footage of it happening is on Youtube. Kelly Johnson was apparently so upset with the loss of life that he cancelled the program. Later, the D-21's were launched from B-52's, but needed a huge rocket booster to get the ramjet of the D-21 started. No record of any successful missions, some I've heard over China, exist that I have found.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

YF12A said:


> That is not an SR-71A. It is the sole surviving M-21 Mothership carrying a D-21 drone, one of two M-21's built. The other one was lost at Mach 3+ when the drone slammed back into the M-21 after launch, which broke the M-21 apart. Both crew ejected safely, but the RSO, Ray Torrick drowned. I have been told more than one story about what happened. The real footage of it happening is on Youtube. Kelly Johnson was apparently so upset with the loss of life that he cancelled the program. Later, the D-21's were launched from B-52's, but needed a huge rocket booster to get the ramjet of the D-21 started. No record of any successful missions, some I've heard over China, exist that I have found.



Very cool info as I never seen this before till then. Many thanks.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)

Great shots Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Great shots Paul.



Thanks my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)

And the next nice pic.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 15, 2018)

F4F wildcat


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 15, 2018)

One the flying replica's of a Fw-190 that can fly. Was made 1 to 1 off the orginaial drawings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 15, 2018)

1 for 1 flying replica of a Me-262

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2018)

Great stuff Paul!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks guys,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 16, 2018)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2018)

Just caught up on this thread . My compliments Paul and what a great thing to do with your son!

Just to close the loop, the engine in that "109" in the Erikson collection is indeed an Allison. I knew they ducted the exhausts down to make the set up look like an inverted DB but it's the first pic I've seen of the arrangement.

Also an interesting tidbit on the Mosquito T.III in Paul Allen's collection: when the museum acquired the aircraft, a large chunk of the one piece wing had been missing as it was sawed off to allow the aircraft to be displayed against a wall. A complete new wing was built by Avspecs in NZ for this restoration. 

Looking forward to more!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2018)

Great stuff Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 17, 2018)

> A complete new wing was built by Avspecs in NZ for this restoration.



They'll tell you its the original wing, just overhauled. Got abused on facebook (I'm not actually on facebook, so real shit they did this) for writing an article suggesting the aircraft is a new build, not a restoration, which it is, since the fuse, tailplane, much of the wing is all built from scratch. Same with KA114; the entire structure was built by Glyn Powell.

This still rankles some people. They cant accept that building a new airframe and fitting it with bits from an original aeroplane is not the same as a restoration of an existing airframe.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2018)

Agreed Grant. On the flipside, Jens' Mossie in Vancouver has an original fuselage. I think the wing is mostly original as well but am not sure.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks guys, it really was a great trip, we missed one museum. SAC bomber command but maybe next year. Lots of learning and glad he is interested in history as well. Though our tastes differ in what we like, he is mainly a jet fan where I am piston engine but we both love learning new things on anything aircraft related. Sorry for the late reply I went back to work last night as we where shut down. Had 23 inches of snow drop in the last three days. Hard to believe this is suppose to be spring, They say more snow on the way with possible 3 to 6 inches. Any way back to the aircraft.

I do have a bunch of jet pictures I can post as well if people are interested


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Few more


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Part of the wreckage of an A6M zero. Off hand I don't remember much about it. I will have to go and see if my son took a picture of the data on this one as I must not have.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

This was Evergreens current restoration.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

For me if I had to pick a favorite jet it would be the Tomcat. Just love the lines on this aircraft.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2018)

Awesome shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Awesome shots!


 Thanks David,

Last set for today. I wish I could have gotten better angles on this one as I loved the markings.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 17, 2018)

Jet photos are okie dokie in my books. Bring it bro!

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Jet photos are okie dokie in my books. Bring it bro!
> 
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff, I will see about adding some more tomorrow


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2018)

Great stuff Paul. Sure hope that's the last snow you see for the season. We had anther 4 inches of heavy, wet stuff yesterday and that's probably what's heading your way.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Great stuff Paul. Sure hope that's the last snow you see for the season. We had anther 4 inches of heavy, wet stuff yesterday and that's probably what's heading your way.



Thanks Andy, yeah I hope not on the snow but they say possible 3 to 6 inches tomorrow.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2018)

I plan on driving across the country starting next week on my summer tires so.......


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I plan on driving across the country starting next week on my summer tires so.......



Good luck and drive safe Andy, this weather seems to be pretty unpredictable. I never expected to get 23 inch's mid April with more on the way LOL


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)

Judging by your pics at the FB I would say a flood is possible. But I hope not.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Judging by your pics at the FB I would say a flood is possible. But I hope not.



Yeah your correct Wojtek, it's very possible if we don't get snow we could get rain. There are flood warning out this last weekend as we had nothing on the ground before Thursday and ice flows in rivers where breaking up. With the 35 to 50 mph winds we had ice flows pushing inland was another source of concern for some people in the area. Hopefully it will melt of slowly allowing the soil to absorb some of it but time will tell.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes. The winter here was with some of snow and it was enough to cause the river braking banks even in the downtown when the white stuff melted quickly.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Yes. The winter here was with some of snow and it was enough to cause the river braking banks even in the downtown when the white stuff melted quickly.



Well hopefully it well melt some what slowly here and not freeze in the process LOL


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)

Some of frost may stop too quick melting and makes the process slowing down.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2018)

Supposed to go up to 14C here by Friday.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Supposed to go up to 14C here by Friday.



Yeah same here but high tomorrow only suppose to be 2.2C


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2018)

Great shots Paul, looking forward to more soon.
The weather is strange - raining and bordering on cold today, with a moderate wind, but forecast for 21 to 23 degrees C and sunny tomorrow and Thursday, then back to around 10 C and rain.
Global warming ?
So how come I turned up the central heating in mid April, instead of turning it off ?!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2018)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 18, 2018)

Awesome pictures, Paul, lovely to see. A good reference for a future trip to the USA to do exactly what you've done.



Crimea_River said:


> On the flipside, Jens' Mossie in Vancouver has an original fuselage.



The, of course you get into that ole' argument of what constitutes 'original', which examines percentages of surviving bits and then goes into how things were applied in service in accordance with repair manuals etc etc... It goes on a bit. If you start with a major fuselage component or wing, then add new or refurbished bits to it, you can probably get away with calling it a restoration, but these Mossies were built from scratch by Glyn and delivered to Avspecs for fitting out with original bits. TV959 had its wing refurbished, so you could blur the lines a bit... If you go on Avspecs' website, there is a pic of KA114's fuselage as originally delivered to New Zealand; now anyone with any appreciation of this sort of thing will know that that is never gonna fly again. Click on that 0753 link below.

0753

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2018)

I thought this one was pretty cool exhibit


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 18, 2018)

#159 - that's more like it! Titan II.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2018)

Not disagreeing with you Grant but just clarifying that the Mosquito owned by Bob Jens was completed by Victoria Air Maintenance using the former Spartan Air Services CF-HML (B.35 VR796) airframe. It's not one of Glyn Powell's creations.

Good pics Paul.


----------



## Bad-Karma (Apr 19, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Well, there are many here who would disagree.
> I can't help but feel that much of the love for the P-40 is based on romanticism as she was outclassed by many of her contemporaries. She performed well everywhere but was never the best fighter, she was just the best fighter available. Clearly the design lent itself to the shark mouth motif better than any other aircraft.
> 
> Just my opinion and no more valid than yours my good man.
> ...



No argument there Jeff. Only thing I would argue she was best at is looking gorgeous! 


I enjoyed the rest of the pictures Micdrow! Malcolm hood P-51 was one of my favorites to see and one not commonly seen on the east coast. Can you post the full list of museums you visited? I'd love to take the kids on a longer road trip when they get a little older. So far we are planning on visiting the National Museum of the USAF in Dayton in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2018)

What a cool trip!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

Bad-Karma said:


> No argument there Jeff. Only thing I would argue she was best at is looking gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the rest of the pictures Micdrow! Malcolm hood P-51 was one of my favorites to see and one not commonly seen on the east coast. Can you post the full list of museums you visited? I'd love to take the kids on a longer road trip when they get a little older. So far we are planning on visiting the National Museum of the USAF in Dayton in May.



Thanks guys, here is the list for this trip. Bad-Karma if you find my 2017 road trip last year it will show you some of the things at Dayton as we went there last year. I am assuming you only wanted a list of museums for this trip and not all the ones I have seen LOL.

Quick link to 2017 road trip
2017 Road Trip

All the best
Paul

FHCAM - Home
Historic Flight
Home | The Museum of Flight
Evergreen Aviation & Space Museum | McMinnville Oregon
Erickson Madras | Erickson Aircraft Collection
Warhawk Air Museum | US military history and airplane museum
Hill Aerospace Museum, Hill AFB, Roy, Utah 84056


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 19, 2018)

Fantastic stuff!! Looks like a great trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Fantastic stuff!! Looks like a great trip.



Many thanks, still have tons of pictures to go through. I think I have about 40 gig of pictures on this trip.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

Neat photo of the SR-71 with engine partially removed. Not how wing folds up for the engine removal.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)

A great set of shots..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

Wurger said:


> A great set of shots..



Thanks Wojtek,
A few misc shots below

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> #159 - that's more like it! Titan II.




Grant from what we where told that is the last one in existence. Some where scrapped with the end of the cold war agreement with the soviets to dispose of the missiles. The rest with cooperation with Russia where given to NASA to launch satellites into space. I forget why this one was not used but the government gave it to the museum along with the computers for the display. Below a few more pictures of it and the control room. Even the stand is original and what you would find in a missile silo during the cold war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

Last ones for today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

Ok, maybe one more an AV-8C Harrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

Wurger said:


>



Thanks Wojtek


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2018)

Man, after a tour like this you could not get the grin off my face. Thanks for sharing this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, after a tour like this you could not get the grin off my face. Thanks for sharing this!



Thanks David, I will add some more tomorrow after work.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2018)

Great shots Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2018)

Loving this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 19, 2018)

Wonderful photos Paul. Great looking museums. Thanks for sharing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2018)

Great stuff Paul - looking forward to the next batch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks guys, working on the next batch right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Mig 17 in American colors.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Line up of trucks and tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Me in the cockpit of this beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2018)

Great !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2018)

Agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks Terry and Wojtek, some more shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

B1 bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Few misc shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek

Some more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Ohhh Wojtek

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Last few for a while. As you can tell the lighting and closeness of this museum made shooting a real challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek, I figured you would like the Polish marked Mig


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2018)

Certainly. I was working with them for some of time at the beginning of my service.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Certainly. I was working with them for some of time at the beginning of my service.



Very interesting airplane, I learned a lot about it when my son got to sit in the American painted one.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 21, 2018)

Excellent Paul. How did you manage to get permission to sit in the P-40?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Excellent Paul. How did you manage to get permission to sit in the P-40?



Well Andy, that's kind of a long story. When we planned this trip we planned it around a specific route with time tables and such plus what we wanted to see or bucket list. That plane was on my buck list as I had never seen the markings before. Any how when we got to the museum we where the only ones there as it's out of tourist season. One of the volunteers asked me how I liked the museum. I said I loved it and truly did. So much to read and see in the museum its unreal. They have trapper keepers full of notes, stories and pictures of people who served during the war on display and free for all people to look at and encouraged to look at. Any way about an hour later this man shows up and said the seen my plates from Wisconsin since we where the only ones in the museum and how close Oshkosh and I said just down the road which is true. He had no museum cloths on or identification so just thought he was a tourist like us so I said I had seen the wildcat in the corner many times at Oshkosh. He asked me how I like the museum and told him the truth. I loved it and if I could move in with a cot LOL. I was only disappointed I couldn't see the Parrot Warhawk but under stood it was in the maintenance hanger and people not allowed in which is true. Being in the military and knowing it takes lots of maintenance to keep them flying I understood. Well next then I know this guy ushered us out the door to across the pavement to another hanger that was off limits. He then left us with a mechanic as he had a phone call. We talked quite a bit and told to take all the pictures we wanted. Next then I know the mechanic had a ladder and ushered my son up into the Mig 17 with American markings. I couldn't thank him enough as my son loved it since he is a jet fan. Then he said we where not done. Since I was a piston engine fan the next thing I new I was in the cockpit of the Warhawk. Quite an experience and loved it. We talked some more and would have talked longer but I did not want to get the mechanic in trouble as he was suppose to be working. I think we talked for an hour and a half to two hours. Any way the original man found us as we where buying some things from gift shop and asked how to tour was which was awesome and one of the high lights and that we would have to come back again which we will. Then disappeared. I never did learn his name though one of the volunteers said he was the owner of the museum. Shocked we left and my son, wife and I said we will be back to each other as we left.

If your a history buff especially on WWII it's an awesome little museum. Tons of artifacts and such on display. I could spend days in there.

Basically that was it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Andy, here is a picture of my son in the Mig-17 and the mechanic that put us in the aircraft. His name escapes me at the moment. I could spend hours talking with this guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Interesting photo of SR-71 main tire

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

B-17G

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Wurger said:


>



Thanks my friend


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 21, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Neat photo of the SR-71 with engine partially removed. Not how wing folds up for the engine removal.
> 
> View attachment 490342
> View attachment 490343



Very cool Paul! My dad graduated from U of Michigan in mid 50s and landed a job with Pratt & Whitney. Pratt & Whitney had an engine R&D facility in the boonies of Palm Beach County. The big project they were working on at the time was the J58 engine for the SR-71. He has some interesting stories of the development process. Things they tried, things that didn't work. The extremes that the engine had to operate under! He has some neat stories from back then, and says it was a fun project to be a part of.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 21, 2018)

Great story Paul. Lucky that you were there at the time and so kind of the staff to take care of you like that. Makes the long trip all that more memorable.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Very cool Paul! My dad graduated from U of Michigan in mid 50s and landed a job with Pratt & Whitney. Pratt & Whitney had an engine R&D facility in the boonies of Palm Beach County. The big project they were working on at the time was the J58 engine for the SR-71. He has some interesting stories of the development process. Things they tried, things that didn't work. The extremes that the engine had to operate under! He has some neat stories from back then, and says it was a fun project to be a part of.



Very cool story David, Many thanks for sharing David.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Great story Paul. Lucky that you were there at the time and so kind of the staff to take care of you like that. Makes the long trip all that more memorable.



Thanks Andy and yeah I agree it was very memorable.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 21, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> SR-71 main tire



The SR-71 hit the runway at 155 knots (178 mph, 287 km/h) with the nose 10 degrees up and only about 10,000 lb (4,535 kg) of fuel left. Because of the long nose, the pilot couldn't see the runway markings and the tarmac came up fast as the plane flew straight in while the delta wings caught the air under it and cushioned the touchdown.

The rear tires were a special blend of rubber and aluminum and filled with nitrogen to ensure against catching fire. These cost $2,300 USD each and lasted about 20 missions. To help slow the plane down further and save the tires, the pilot pulled a handle that deployed a series of three drogue chutes ranging in size from 42 inches to 40 feet in diameter. As the last deployed, the pilot let the nose wheel touch down. When the speed reached 55 knots (63 mph, 102 km/h) the last chute jettisoned and the Pilot could use the brakes.

Although the SR was stealthy it was far from invisible. During its lifetime over 800 missiles were fired at SR-71s. None came close to a hit, though one scared the life out of the crew over Libya when it was launched without a radar lock. The first clue of its approach was a pillar of smoke rising into the sky and the pilot, Brian Shul, threw the throttles into full and achieved an unofficial speed of Mach 3.5 (2,665 mph, 4,288 km/h).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2018)

Excellent shots Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Excellent shots Paul!



Thanks Hugh


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Hellcat any one

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek, final ones for today of a mixture of things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)

Nice. 

What is the tug in the third pic?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Nice.
> 
> What is the tug in the third pic?



If I remember right its a 7 ton High Speed Tractor of the M2 standard. The one above does not have the wind screen.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)

Great THX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2018)

Great stuff Paul, and cool that you were shown around and got access to the MiG and P-40.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks Terry and Wojtek!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 21, 2018)

What's the sorta biplanish thingy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 22, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> What's the sorta biplanish thingy?



Andy, It's a Bellanca air cruiser, you can find more info about it at this link. Its the only one left in the world. To me it looks way better on floats then with wheels as you will see in link below 

Aircraft List


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks Paul. I hadn't sen that one before.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 22, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Thanks Paul. I hadn't sen that one before.


No problem Andy, to be honest I had not either till that day


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 23, 2018)

Few helicopters


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2018)

Lovely shots Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 24, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Lovely shots Paul!




Thanks Hugh


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2018)

few more


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2018)

Great shots Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2018)

Good ones Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks Hugh and Terry


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2018)

Good ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks Andy


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 29, 2018)

Couple more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2018)

Lovely shots Paul!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

